# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CNC control >  hỏi về mach3 license rồi nhưng vẫn bị lỗi 500 code

## Bongmayquathem

e đã copy file license vào thư mục mach3 rồi nhưng vẫn bị như vậy. cả bản 0.43.66 và 0.42 này đều bị. có ai biết tại sao ko ạ

----------


## CKD

Bạn đang dùng Mach3 version mấy.

----------


## Bongmayquathem

dạ 3.042.040 a Duy Anh. Bản 0.43.066 cũng bị y vậy.

----------


## nhatson

mấy bản mới nó lock key này rồi ah, về mấy bản cũ cũ thôi ah

b.r

----------


## Bongmayquathem

bản cũ là bản bao nhiêu a nhatson. Bản nào ổn định nhất ấy ạ

----------


## nhatson

thử cái này xem ah
ftp://anonymous:guest@ftp.machsuppor...nR1.84.002.exe

----------

Bongmayquathem, hminhtq

----------


## CKD

Mua key đi là hết bị à.
Bản 42.20 hày gì đó. Còn ổn định á, quá nhiều yếu tố để đánh giá.

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Mua key đi là hết bị à.
> Bản 42.20 hày gì đó. Còn ổn định á, quá nhiều yếu tố để đánh giá.


mach32 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
 Dạ chính xác rồi ạ. Bản 042.20 còn xài được. Vấn đề của em đã đựoc giải quyết bằng bản này. Chắc thời gian tới cố gắng làm dành giụm mua cái key. Hic hơn 4tr  :Frown:

----------


## CKD

Giới hạn luôn đó bác.
Mấy bản sau thì mấy key tìm trên mạng không tác dụng.

Để ý cái title caption trên góc trái màn hình. Nếu nó hiện đươc userkey là thua.

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

hèn  chi hai bản trước e cài đều hiện tên user license, bản này ko hiện thì lại ok. thanks a

----------

hminhtq

----------


## hminhtq

cho minh xin trang download bản 042.20 vs mình tìm ko thấy bản cụ nhatson post ko có plugin mình ko dùng cái mpg đc

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> cho minh xin trang download bản 042.20 vs mình tìm ko thấy bản cụ nhatson post ko có plugin mình ko dùng cái mpg đc


ftp://anonymous:guest@ftp.machsuppor...n3.042.020.exe
Đây nè bác.
Cả kho nằm ở đây ạ.
ftp://ftp.machsupport.com/Mach3/

----------

hminhtq

----------

